

XenoContiki – BSD licensed embedded OS on Xen hypervisor [pdf] - andrewstuart
http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/publications/PAPERS/9133/HarveyProjectReportl.pdf

======
andrewstuart
It looks like a research project from 2009. I couldn't see source code
anywhere.

If you're not familiar with Contiki:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contiki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contiki)

